# Got him (her)



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Walked out the door and noticed a mole tunnel right across the lawn headed for the driveway. Started to stomp on the tunnel then noticed it a few feet ahead. Went and grabbed the pitch fork and thats all she wrote. Big mama.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

There's something very satisfying about stick a fork into the ground and popping a mole out of your lawn. Those underground traps can be successful, but it's just not the same as spear one like a pike.

L & O


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Walked out the door and noticed a mole tunnel right across the lawn headed for the driveway. Started to stomp on the tunnel then noticed it a few feet ahead. Went and grabbed the pitch fork and thats all she wrote. Big mama.


Congrats! I’ve had dismal luck trapping them. Mowing my lawn is a pain in the back. They rarely make trappable tunnels. Areas in the lawn just.....sink


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I caught 2 during that warm spell a couple weeks back. My sister got one too. They should be coming up and moving again, but haven't noticed them yet


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

let the games begin


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Ive got 2 loop style traps and 2 of the spike styles. Any advice? i havent had much trouble in the past but this guy is elusive


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Cool thread! You guys have inspired me to get the spike stick out. I was eye-balling it earlier. Yard's torn up, but the tunnels look day-old when I see them so far and they're the shallow kind that lift a thin layer and leave turn-over lawn strip mess. I didn't really want to use the grub-x.

You could also have called this thread "LFTL". (Live from the Lawn)


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> .......
> 
> I didn't really want to use the grub-x.
> 
> ........


Grub-X is for old ladies.

L & O


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought the same thing about grub control until my yard started dying in 10 x10 spot. The moles are actually helping you if you have grubs. Grubs have killed 30 percent of my grass


----------

